
Inside Account of U.S. Eavesdropping on Americans (2008) - ck2
http://abcnews.go.com/print?id=5987804
======
bediger4000
If they have time to find phone sex/salacious/tantalizing calls, they have
time to find "the dirt" on Representatives and Senators. No wonder the
NSA/"intelligence community" gets their way every time. Vote against it, and
some weird dirt from your past comes up.

Google "jane harman alberto gonzalez" for just one public example.

~~~
ck2
There is another reason why certain senators are very much for the NSA - they
get much of their campaign funding from the contractors and other parts of the
surveillance industrial complex.

Dianne Feinstein is a classic example. If she was wearing her sponsors on her
sleeve like a nascar driver, the ugly things she is saying this past week
would make a lot more sense to people like me.

Remember that once they get into office, they spend a tremendous amount of
time fund-raising for their next re-election run, so this is constantly on
their minds.

Another reason why term limits would be a good idea because at least you'd get
somewhat more honest behavior from their final term.

~~~
c0ur7n3y
Unfortunately if they want to get the cushy lobbying or corporate job when
they're out they're going to have to play ball during their last term.

------
guelo
Since HN likes changing submission titles back to the original article's, I
think the only way to point out something from inside an old article is to
write a short blog post with the title you want and then link to the article.

~~~
ck2
The original title I chose was a quote from the article:

 _NSA routinely shared phone sex, salacious and tantalizing phone calls_

After watching the video I thought it was a better summary.

------
ck2
The ABC News Nightline video is quite startling too

[http://cdnapi.kaltura.com/html5/html5lib/v1.6.12.27i/mwEmbed...](http://cdnapi.kaltura.com/html5/html5lib/v1.6.12.27i/mwEmbedFrame.php/entry_id/0_3456w39t/wid/_483511/uiconf_id/6595722)
(Flash required?)

------
film42
So the word "routinely" shows up twice in the article but fails to specify how
often. Maybe happened a few times until the guy got caught is more acceptable.
It just seems like link baited word choice.

~~~
ck2
They passed the time codes to the juicy bits around the data center.

I am sure it was more than just a few times and more than just a few people.

And just imagine what happens when it's outside contractors.

~~~
film42
Right, but if this was a routine, it would be like, "Thursdays are here, yes!
I get my latest payload at 2:30pm"

------
LoganCale
Nothing to hide indeed.

------
mtgx
How do you think they discovered general Petraeus and his mistress? Someone
probably had too much time on their hands, and decided to look him up in the
"program".

